# Looking for a Jacket??



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OK recently I saw the COOLEST jacket on a particpant at an agility trial, I WANT ONE!!!!! It is a pullover baseball style jacket with your dogs breed (instead of team) written across the front. When I asked the person where they got the jacket they said "Nationals" (AKC agility) last year. :-( I was wondering if anyone on this board was there or knows where I can find this jacket? I really want to find the vendor.

I think it would be awesome for the spring trials. I have one that will be outside coming up, if it is rainy that jacket would come in handy or if it just cooler. The person I saw wearing it was at an indoor trial that is ALWAYS freezing yup would come in handy there too. 

Does anyone know what I am talking about??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Was it something like this?

http://www.things4yourdog.com/page/1273292


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Not quite. This really is a "baseball" jacket. The ones I have seen are dark blue or black, with large all the way across the front lettering in red & white the breed of your dog. I have seen: Labrador, Shelties and Aussies. These are the rain nylon material. Not sure how thick (though I think they are more shell like than thick) I have not looked at them too closely. 

When I saw the labrador one I knew I had to find it. Since my lab is my agility dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aha, I wonder if you can just have one personalized. Do they post a vendor list from the Nationals? If so, you may find the business who either had them made up, or does the work.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd be interested in one too. Let me know if you find them!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Back here in the Northeast many of our trials are attended by venders who will embroider almost anything you want custom. Two of the best around here are Bird Dawg Embroidery (they do all the stuff for the GRCA) and EMB Monogramming.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Was it something like this?
> 
> http://www.things4yourdog.com/page/1273292


This website has so much stuff.


----------

